# i got fukked up today...



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

walked in to my room and i see this:









open them up:









longknocker, Rck70, and NwO i assume that can be only a couple of people i have been messing with in the banter... they all sed I am a great BOTL, they really dont know me huh? 

much thanks...


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Opening salvo?


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow awesome hit...


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

:r excellent hit on a great brother

----------------
Now playing: Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band - Turn the Page
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice lookin lineup:tu:tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Very Nice Hit!! Some good smokes there! :tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

You never know where the bombers hide, or who they are!!

Nice hit boyz!! :tu


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

Since you only smoke ISOM's you better send me those Padron's :ss

Awesome Hit on a Awesome BOTL!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

jovenhut said:


> Since you only smoke ISOM's you better send me those Padron's :ss
> 
> Awesome Hit on a Awesome BOTL!


careful there never know who is watching 

----------------
Now playing: Tim McGraw - Tiny Dancer
via FoxyTunes


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Looks like the noobs rallied again! Great hit on Gerry. Gerry, I think they saw you in the pink shirt at SoCal and saw you were an easy target. :]


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice hit on a very great BOTL!!!:tu


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

khubli said:


> Looks like the noobs rallied again! Great hit on Gerry. Gerry, I think they saw you in the pink shirt at SoCal and saw you were an easy target. :]


we ain't no noobs lol...for some reason I don't think that will be all


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

smitdavi said:


> we ain't no noobs lol...for some reason I don't think that will be all


:tpd:

----------------
Now playing: Alan Jackson - Pop A Top
via FoxyTunes


----------



## jbudlives (May 5, 2008)

Is that a Trojan box i see in one of the pictures?
For a second i thought the subject of this thread was literal.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Gerry, if nothing else, a very enticing thread title! :tu

Nice bomb there, guys!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

:r:r:r:r:r

Nice hit. Keep them coming. :tu


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Z, you deserved the hit!!!:ss


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

very nice! :tu


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice hit guys! :tu


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Nice job guys, now send more Victoria's Secret.....:tu


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

jbudlives said:


> Is that a Trojan box i see in one of the pictures?
> For a second i thought the subject of this thread was literal.



hahah!!!!TROJANS!!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

galaga said:


> Nice job guys, now send more Victoria's Secret.....:tu


thanks for the idea :r

----------------
Now playing: Snoop Dogg - Somethin Bout Yo Bidness
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Biglizard1 (Apr 28, 2008)

NIce hit fellas...


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Nice hit. Keep them coming. :tu


ok:tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

YES!!! :tu
Way to be, men.


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

Great Hit!:tu

Enjoy them man!

(Then get Even!)


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

Very pretty indeed! Nice hit.


----------



## Freight (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow nice hit guys. :tu Nice selection of smokes too!


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

Gerry, I believe you have more mail


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Make sure to treat those sticks well, Gerry. I'm not sure if you have any more Dunhill's to sacrifice for repairs :tu


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Suhwheat hit! Enjoy them all!


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

smitdavi said:


> Gerry, I believe you have more mail


Yeah, I don't think it's all there yet.


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Gerry: It's not nice to mess with the nWo!

:r!

Enjoy the sticks, Bro!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Great hit!!!
Well deserved.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Sweet hit! Nice job, guys.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

today i walk into my room and: 








thank you very much 
smitdavi
massphatness
and fishbeadtwo








but someone sold someone out...








looks like i need to call up my lil army


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Gerry, one question--where did that box of Trojans go? Did your ninjas put them to good use? :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

zemekone said:


> today i walk into my room and:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:r army of 1 :gn

Vin
you just got added to the list


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

lol my avatar is different....wonder who could have changed lol


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

smitdavi said:


> lol my avatar is different....wonder who could have changed lol


Vin :gn


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Gerry, I hope you like the selection and share with your ninjas.....:ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

zemekone said:


> but someone sold someone out...


I have such neat penmanship.


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

smitdavi said:


> lol my avatar is different....wonder who could have changed lol


 Mine, too! I think I was decapitated by a Ninja!

:r


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Lots of avatar changing going on......:cb


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Lots of avatar changing going on......:cb


:r:r:r


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Laugh it up big guy.......:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Laugh it up big guy.......:r


I am :r:r:r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I think the first few lyrics of this song applies.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> I think the first few lyrics of this song applies.


:r:r:r I too think so


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Perry, good thing I denied your request to join the nWo. You guys are in for it.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

rack04 said:


> Perry, good thing I denied your request to join the nWo. You guys are in for it.


please, get of your knees no Gerry fanboys needed. nWo:ss


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

rack04 said:


> Perry, good thing I denied your request to join the nWo. You guys are in for it.


 Who is scared of a G string eye patch pink shirt wearing ninja assisted So Cal mod anyway.....:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Who is scared of a G string eye patch pink shirt wearing ninja assisted So Cal mod anyway.....:r


:tpd:


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Yeah! So there! :tg :bx :fu :SM :chk :r


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

saturday another one hit!








thanks bobarian and jbailey, both of them hit me with a nice collection and yes that see's candy cigar is gone already


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

it could not happen to a better guy!!! nice hit:tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

oh yeah


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Enjoy brother:tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Man, you been owned, Gerry! :r

What's the tubo in the middle? Haven't seen that one before.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

vstrommark said:


> Man, you been owned, Gerry! :r
> 
> What's the tubo in the middle? Haven't seen that one before.


:r Too funny, Mark.


zemekone said:


> and yes that see's candy cigar


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

vstrommark said:


> What's the tubo in the middle? Haven't seen that one before.


im not sure about the date, but i think its a 2007 See's... lots of hints of milk chocolate and cocoa... makes me think it may be a vintage one


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

pnoon said:


> :r Too funny, Mark.


I have my moments, Mr. 69 :r


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

zemekone said:


> im not sure about the date, but i think its a 2007 See's... lots of hints of milk chocolate and cocoa... makes me think it may be a vintage one


and the list gets longer :r

Rob :mn


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

gorob23 said:


> and the list gets longer :r
> 
> Rob :mn


longer then kevins?:hn


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

zemekone said:


> im not sure about the date, but i think its a 2007 See's... lots of hints of milk chocolate and cocoa... makes me think it may be a vintage one


:r:r:r Yup, that's the rare and very hard to find See's Twist! Quite a tasty number but most are very tight on the draw!:chk


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

bobarian said:


> :r:r:r Yup, that's the rare and very hard to find See's Twist! Quite a tasty number but most are very tight on the draw!:chk


Last one I had was fukking plugged.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Last one I had was fukking plugged.


and prolly fake!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

pnoon said:


> Last one I had was fukking plugged.


i just tried to roll the plug out... nothing

then i took the henry's tools to it (is that guy henry really real :r)... nothing

so i just ate the fukking thing!


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Somebody got bombed!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

zemekone said:


> i just tried to roll the plug out... nothing
> 
> then i took the henry's tools to it (is that guy henry really real :r)... nothing
> 
> so i just ate the fukking thing!


I'm gonna try that with my next suckplugged cc. :tu
Nice work!!!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

zemekone said:


> i just tried to roll the plug out... nothing
> 
> then i took the henry's tools to it (is that guy henry really real :r)... nothing
> 
> *so i just ate the fukking thing! *


I heard thats the way the So Cal bros roll........


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> I heard thats the way the So Cal bros roll........


Now that's some funny $hit right there!:r:r:r

Henry's tools dont work for crap on those things. You did right, Gerry! 
Just gobble it up, no need to go slow!:bn:chk


----------

